# My Russian lost weight...



## Shakudo (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi everybody,

I just finished weighing my Russian Yoshi and she has lost weight since I got her.

I weighed her on 23th of May and she was 311 grams when I got her.
And on the 30th of June she was 282 grams.

That means she lost almost 30 grams, is that normal for a recently moved tortoise? 
Perhaps due to stress and a new diet she lost weight?

Just wondering what you guys thoughts are about his.

Joey


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Jun 29, 2014)

My Russians weight fluctuates up and down. He was quite poorly recently, and I kept a record of his weight daily written down daily, so I could monitor it. That's probably the most accurate way to find out your torts weight, as their weight will heavily depend on whether they have eaten, urinated, pooed, drank, or had a soak.


----------



## Shakudo (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks!



Joey


----------



## anj (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi there, 

I'm also new to this forum. 

I had this problem to. I got my horsfield on the 18 June and I weighted him and he was 393g on the 28 June he weighed in at 362g that's 31g he's lost in a very short amount of time. When I got him I was told to bath him once every two weeks. I was since told that he could be dehydrated and this could have something to do with he's weight lost. He's very shy and never eat in front of me so I didn't know how much he had eaten. My partner was given him the food. I've since bathed him for a couple of days in a row and I've seen Sheldon eat quite abit and partner says it's more than he's eaten before. So with any luck he will put on weight if I continue to bath him every day... So fingers crossed. Hopefully yours will put weight on. Good luck


----------



## Shakudo (Jul 1, 2014)

anj said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm also new to this forum.
> 
> I had this problem to. I got my horsfield on the 18 June and I weighted him and he was 393g on the 28 June he weighed in at 362g that's 31g he's lost in a very short amount of time. When I got him I was told to bath him once every two weeks. I was since told that he could be dehydrated and this could have something to do with he's weight lost. He's very shy and never eat in front of me so I didn't know how much he had eaten. My partner was given him the food. I've since bathed him for a couple of days in a row and I've seen Sheldon eat quite abit and partner says it's more than he's eaten before. So with any luck he will put on weight if I continue to bath him every day... So fingers crossed. Hopefully yours will put weight on. Good luck




Thank you, I soak her 2 times a week, give her food daily but perhaps a different sort of food.
At her previous owner she sometimes got cucumber and apples, but I reduced her menu to greens only no fruits.
Perhaps the absence of sugar explains her weight loss.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 1, 2014)

that's perfectly fine. My tort's weight fluctuates quite often, sometime a lot! If she begins to lose weight mre quickly, then you have problem.


----------



## Shakudo (Jul 1, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> that's perfectly fine. My tort's weight fluctuates quite often, sometime a lot! If she begins to lose weight mre quickly, then you have problem.



Tnx buddy


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 2, 2014)

Mine can fluctuate a bit, but that amount in a month would make me nervous. Having said that, it's not unusual at all for a new tortoise to lose weight when put into a new environment. (This almost always happens when I change enclosures or get a new tortoise in.) I would make sure he is well hydrated and feed a little extra until he starts gaining more. I also soak all my tortoises before their monthly weigh in. It keeps the weights a little more accurate and stable. Good luck and let us know how he's doing.


----------



## Shakudo (Jul 2, 2014)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> Mine can fluctuate a bit, but that amount in a month would make me nervous. Having said that, it's not unusual at all for a new tortoise to lose weight when put into a new environment. (This almost always happens when I change enclosures or get a new tortoise in.) I would make sure he is well hydrated and feed a little extra until he starts gaining more. I also soak all my tortoises before their monthly weigh in. It keeps the weights a little more accurate and stable. Good luck and let us know how he's doing.



Thank you

I only have her for a month now, so I think it's the move and changed diet.
I think I feed her quite different from her pervious owners but I have no idea what she would have to weigh at her size,
I am trying to learn more about that.

Further more, I have checked her poop for worms or other parasites, but I can't find any.
I hydrate her a few times a week and am noting her weight.
I am very worried about her, but haven't noticed a change in her behavior, still eats very well, eats all greens I give.
Is very active and seems like a happy tort

I am curious to know is there a grow scale or weight scale for Russian torts?


@Tom you seem quite educated, could I have your opinion please?



Joey


----------



## Shakudo (Jul 8, 2014)

Well I have changed her diet a bit.
I am giving a mix of greens but with twice a week some mushed up zoomed tortoise food.
I am going to try and go on a field trip to collect some dandelions and/or other weeds.

I am now feeding her more and sometimes a bit extra in the afternoon but only till she has gained some weight. 
She put on a few grams but she is still not there yet. I want to try and get her back on her old weight and somewhat above.

I understand there is a mcintyre ratio for horsefields tortoises but that I should not stare blindly at it because it is not an absolute.

According to the ratio with her 12 cm lenght she should weigh a minimum of 320 grams, she is 262 grams now, so that would mean she is below the curve.

I have had her for nearly a month now, and I am starting to feel down/worried.
I am doing my best though. 


Joey


----------



## Shakudo (Jul 14, 2014)

Update:

She is slowly gaining weight

287 grams today


----------



## anj (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi shakudo. 

How offend are you weighting him? Do you weight before and after bathing him? Just wondering if that makes any difference to he's weight. Sheldon is putting on weight slowing to after he lost he's very quickly after getting him.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 15, 2014)

Shakudo said:


> Update:
> 
> She is slowly gaining weight
> 
> 287 grams today



Yay! Good to hear - keep up the good work!


----------



## Shakudo (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you, the fluctuations in her weight are starting to become smaller. I'm very happy with this


----------



## Shakudo (Jul 24, 2014)

She is now back on 300 grams yay
Just a bit more still


----------

